# Deer Antlers and Cow hooves for puppy



## cb123456 (May 19, 2019)

Was wondering what the opinion on deer antlers and stuffed cow hooves were for an 18 week old pup as a chew toy. I've bought both but after checking there seems to be advice that they are risky even dangerous due to splinters , breaking teeth ECT despite pretty positive reviews for the products so Im reluctant to give them. So what does everyone think about them? Is it best to try when hes a bit older?
He's VERY food focussed and goes through his Kong in minutes, he has a snuffle mat which he enjoys but am looking for something of higher value to him which will keep him busy for a while, plus fill his urge to chew so will hopefully keep him away from sides of my sofa and my table legs.


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

Before my puppy got her permanent teeth, I did give her some things to chew on, that I later quit giving her. I did give her antlers and some large bones early on, but have eliminated them, in order to be cautious about preserving her permanent teeth.


Other's here recommended "horns" instead of "antlers". I believe lamb horns can be a better choice. Horns are softer than antlers.


I've tried beef trachea's. They are a softer chew item.


Dog's have their personal preferences. I tried the regular bully bones, but my dog only chews them slightly and then ignores them. The curly bully bones seem to be more to her liking.


Some people are against rawhide, and it can be a problem with some dogs who devour them. If you dog doesn't rapidly eat the whole thing, and you monitor it, it could be a safe chew for your dog. It's worked out okay with mine I give her the larger rawhide products (different sizes/shapes & conbos). She chews for awhile. I'm generally throwing them away when they get too dirty and/or fall apart.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

I used to give my previous GSD some deer and elk antlers. He'd chew on them every night after his meal for about half an hour. In the 10 years or so, never broke or chipped a tooth. They kept his teeth clean. My vet was amazed that I never brushed his teeth and they were so clean. In his last years of his life, his teeth were slightly ground down. Perfectly white teeth. You can probably count on 1 hand how many times I brushed his teeth in his lifetime (almost 12 years). I've bought a lot of antlers over his life. Probably spent several thousand dollars worth of antlers in his lifetime. My guess...somewhere between 3K to 5K.

The current one likes moose antlers...the softer pieces (which normally are the paddles). He chews a lot less about 15 minutes a night. But enough to satisfy his need to gnaw/chew.

Both dogs liked/likes it when I hold the antlers for them while they gnawed on them. Another time for us to bond. 

As with anything, you have to supervise....set time limits.


----------



## rod5591 (May 16, 2011)

The best and safest treat per my experience is dried bull pizzle. Expensive though.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Icelandic sheep horns and Himalayan dog Chew’s.


----------



## BlitzTheGSD (Aug 30, 2018)

Jenny720 said:


> Icelandic sheep horns and Himalayan dog Chew’s.



Love both of these and beef knee caps when he was a pup were his favorite. The cow hoof made my house smell like a fair.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The pups I have raised chewed bully sticks and pressed rawhide. Rawhide only until their permanent teeth came in to avoid blockages by hewing to much. Bully sticks throughout life once in a while only. Once done teething, no more chew toys. The only chews they get is raw meaty bones. Result? Deja is 5.5 years old, bright white teeth and still sharp. Oh, and no tennis balls without putting them in an old sock.


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

I have been giving my GSD puppies cow ears, but they are only allowed with them inside where we can keep an eye on them to make sure they don't get small enough where there is a chance of them swallowing them whole or any other mishap. They love them! The ones I buy are about 5 - 6" long and shred apart, no sharp edges. They keep them busy for hours and make it easy to have them in the house entertained. The 2 puppies will switch off between the 2 ears, thinking the other ones is better then theirs after a while. Its great for teething because it softens as they chew it. I haven't seen any digestive issues but then again then are mostly chewing, it takes a while for them to get a piece to actually eat. Cow is also less fatty then the pig ears and they smell less.


----------

